# Pixels 1st birthday photoshoot



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Pixel's magazine shoots are not ready to be proofed yet...here are the ones I took. the photographer was very impressed and wondered why we were not using my photos for the add. i had to explain how these were birthday pics and i had to change her bow etc...and how he is going to be taking the pics for the other adds so we need to use this as an example. but he loved my pics








i made the dress...and marj did a great job with the matching bow

[attachment=19029:attachment]

[attachment=19030:attachment]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Great pics.....(as always) - are you going to post the magazine pics, or a link to them? We all want to see them.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#333399">Happy Birthday Pixel. I love the dress and bow, what a beautiful birthday girl.














</span>


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh Jaimie, those pics are great!














Pixel is such a beautiful little girl. Love her outfit, love her bow, love Pixel!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

now I see them..awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Great pics.....(as always) - are you going to post the magazine pics, or a link to them? We all want to see them.[/B]


 

if i get copies i will


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She looks great!!!!

ANDREA~


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

The Birthday girl is SCRUMPTIOUS !!!! Sarah


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh my, she is a real doll. She looks like she enjoys having her pictures taken.

I'm new so I have to ask -- what ad?


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Happy Birthday Pixel !!!

Love her dress........so cute.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Jaimie, Pixel looks beautiful







and I love her Birthday dress and bow







She is such a glamor girl


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Oh my, she is a real doll. She looks like she enjoys having her pictures taken.
> 
> I'm new so I have to ask -- what ad?[/B]


in her happy birthday thread i mentioned she had a photoshoot today with a local magazine for the vet clinic i work for


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhhh my goodness!! those pictures are just beautiful.







you did a fantastic job on her dress, and the bow is gorgeous.







pixel is one pretty little girl.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful! Can't wait to see the pics from the other shoot, even if you have to scan them from the magazine!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Pixel is Beautiful!!!







Those pictures are fantastic!









Oh yeah...almost forgot (distracted by the pretty dress & great bow







)...Happy Birthday, Pixel!!!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

She is just gorgeous!! The dress is absolutely beautiful! I can't even put a button on a shirt.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, look at that face














I love the first photo and the dress and bow are just perfect.







I can't believe she is 1 already.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jaimie, you've really out done yourself this time! Those pictures are better than most professional pictures I've seen!

Happy Birthday, Pixel!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

*SIGH*














So cute how everything matches! She's sooo cute


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

what a doll, love the dress Jamie, is that your "line"


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> what a doll, love the dress Jamie, is that your "line"[/B]


i made it special but im sure i could replicate it if i can find the skirt material again


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You know that you could be doing this professionally - right?

Very nice. Love the balloon graphic on the photo!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Awww....she is soooo gorgeous!







Happy Birthday Pixel!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh my goodness Jaimie she is SO cute and her outfit is fantastic! I LOVE those bright colors! What a little doll she is. HAPPY BIRTHDAY, sweet Pixel!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG Jaimie she looks so beautiful!! Aww she looks like a little baby! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PIXEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, fabulous pictures!!! Gorgeous dress with matching bow! WOW!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

*Pixel is the cutest! I just love the first picture so much! She is so adorable and I love her dress. You did a wonderful job making that dress and Marg did a great job with the bow! Thank you for sharing. Happy Birthday Pixel!*



date='Feb 6 2007, 06:48 PM' post='330939'] Pixel's magazine shoots are not ready to be proofed yet...here are the ones I took. the photographer was very impressed and wondered why we were not using my photos for the add. i had to explain how these were birthday pics and i had to change her bow etc...and how he is going to be taking the pics for the other adds so we need to use this as an example. but he loved my pics








i made the dress...and marj did a great job with the matching bow


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, you've done it again. Beautiful pictures......just makes me want to do a better job! Got to keep up with the Parker & Pixel's you know!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She is just too cute. I especially love the first photograph!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

So perfect!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Jaimie,



All I can say is WOW! Pixel is ADORABLE!

























And you take outstanding photos! I need to send Wookie to you for a bit to take some of him... with his eyes open. Stinker he's turned into! 



Thank you for sharing all your photos with us.



Love to you and Parker and the birthday girl Pixel,

Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Jaimie that is perfection. Wish I had seen that bow before last week. Pixel is the perfect model
Happy Birthday Pixel
Aimee


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She is just darling, Jaimie! I love her birthday pics..couldn't choose just one!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's such a cute little girl, Jaimie. Between that face, your dress and Marj's bows, she will be the sweetest model possible.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i want a pixel! 

she looks gorgeous, and the pics are fabulous







as usual!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh wow, those pictures are fabulous! Pixel is a cutie.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG! She is so beautiful!!!!!!!! That face is so sweet and full of love and happiness!
















Great job on the dress and the bow- they are perfect!


----------



## Chiquito's mommy (Nov 2, 2006)

She is gorgeous














Ilove her dress, I want to see the add too


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh Holy Night!!!! Those pics, and the model, and the dress, are FAH-BU-LOUS!!!!!!

Happy Birthday Pixel!!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Pixel is adorable in her birthday outfit & the photos are stunning. I can't imagine a photographer doing any better than you have with the photos.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Such a beautiful birthday girl! Excellent pics, as always.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just luv that dress! Sooo sooo sooo adorable! HAppy 1st Birthday Pixel! I hope her days was wonderful!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

I always think Pixel looks soo cute but I am soo in love with these pictures. Makes you just want to grab her and give her a HUGE hug!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Jaimie, Pixel is absolutely gorgeous. You have outdone yourself once again.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Pixel is gorgeous and I love her birthday dress and bow! You are quite the accomplished photographer Jaimie!

ginny


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

what GREAT photos!!!!!! She looks stunning!!!!!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW I CAN'T TAKE IT........I LOOOOOOOOOVE BOTH PICTURES OF HER









She looks so grown now.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, she is just the cutest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

OMGOSH, THIS GIRL IS SO CUTE!!!









i cannot get used to it... she steals my heart every time i look at her pictures!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Holy cow, what beautiful pictures!! I could just kiss all the fluff right off that widdle face!!







and she'd STILL be adorable!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> OMGOSH, THIS GIRL IS SO CUTE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant get used to her either and i see her every day! i love her to pieces!



thank u all for the wonderful complements...i wish u all could see her in person, and her brother too!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I made my hubby get up and come here to look at her picture. then I send him back to get his glasses and come back and look at it again to see the details







he never says the word "cute" but he stood here a long time staring at the picture, that's when I know that he thinks she is cute







I asked him she is cute isn't she? and he said " I see that"


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

oh my gosh!!! she is so freakin cute!!














i love the dress and the bow is adorable! did marj make the bow?? i really nneed to get some of her bows!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

OMG! She's beautiful. Your dress, photos, and Marj's bow are exquisite.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Absolutly gorgeous!!!!! What a beauty she is. The dress and Bow are amazing!!!!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow Pixel has grown into quite a beautiful young lady! It seems like just the other day she was a baby!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh Jamie, Pixel is just so adorable. I can't believe she is already 1 year old.







I bet she is always the center of attention. Your pictures are always sooo good and I love her new dress. I remember when you first started making clothes. You do an amazing job.





















Pixel is just so special (Parker too). I know you are a very proud Mommy.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Pixel is a pretty princess......say that three times fast!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Beautiful as always


----------



## maltmyheart (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Pixel.


----------

